# الألياف الضوئية



## alsaker (5 مايو 2010)

*أولاً - نظرة تاريخية على**علم الاتصالات عن طريق الضوء*​ 
*ثانياً** - **الألياف البصرية** optical fibers **:*​ 
*1-**نظرة عامة عليها - مراحل تطوره** - **وأجيالها*
*2- النظام الليفي البصري*
*3- **مميزات الألياف**البصرية*
*4- **أنواع الألياف**البصرية*
*5- **آلية العمل*
*6- **التطبيقات*​


----------



## العبادي_079 (5 مايو 2010)

*شكرا ً أخوي والله يعطيك الف عافيه على الملف *


----------



## وليد الحزيف (20 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر تسلم يا غالي


----------



## star2010 (23 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر ليك اخى انا ايضا مهتم بالالياف الضوئية ولى مواضيع فى المنتدى ياريت تفيد الاخوى

 كتب عن الالياف الضوئية

  فيديو عن لحام كوابل الالياف الضوئية Fiber Optics

  موقع مهتم بالألياف الضوئية Fiber Optics​


----------



## * AishA * (2 مايو 2011)

thanks alot​


----------

